# Request help with '07 Passat iPod shuffle problem



## macdonbl (Jan 3, 2008)

I am using the glove compartment dock connector to connect the iPod and play through the stereo. Settings on iPod are set to shuffle songs and Repeat none, however the car resets the settings to shuffle off and repeat all whenever I plug it in. The car stereo has no mix option so I don't know what to do. I don't want to listen to Aerosmith as the first artist every time I turn it on if you know what I mean. 
Has anyone found a fix to this problem?


_Modified by macdonbl at 9:59 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Request help with '07 Passat iPod shuffle problem (macdonbl)*

you might find the limitations of the factory interface might warrent the replacement of the unit
a product such as the Dice electronics I-VW-R will have a much easier to use ipod interface and will allow you to manualy select features such as shuffle from the ipod controls and screen
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Request help with '07 Passat iPod shuffle problem (macdonbl)*

I don't know how helpful it is to say just replace it. 
when you are playing the "CD" (actually a playlist on the ipod) that you want press and hold the CD button, the one that selects CD v. FM v. AM etc. This should put you into Mix mode. it will stay in mix until you press and hold it again.


----------



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Request help with '07 Passat iPod shuffle problem (macdonbl)*

I don't know how helpful it is to say just replace it. 
when you are playing the "CD" (actually a playlist on the ipod) that you want press and hold the CD button, the one that selects CD v. FM v. AM etc. This should put you into Mix mode. it will stay in mix until you press and hold it again.


----------



## vise (Apr 3, 2008)

i am having the same issue. this dock is an absolute piece of **** for the $200 i spent to get it installed into my GTI. ive made many playlists, yet only TWO are accessible...when i goto the option for "CD 6", it only plays the first folder that it finds on the ipod. i cannot switch out of this folder.
anyone knows whats up?


----------

